# Need Charter Captains/Guides



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking about starting a website where charter captains can market their businesses. I really need to talk to some captains and ask them some questions about their businesses first (questions like how they're currently marketing their business) . It'd be best do to it over the phone so if you're a charter captain, could you please pass along your contact info and when would be a good time to talk. Or, if you know a charter captain who would be able to help me out, could you please have them contact me. This market research, so to speak, is very important to me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe that most charter operations would rather deal with their customers directly rather than go through some 2nd or 3rd party "operative." Since my site stays in the top 10, I'd rather do things myself. We do well enough without outside "assistance." People know where the marinas are and all the accomodations help us by providing space for our brochures and cards. Maybe you'd like to be in the charter business. If so, get you a boat, a few licenses, some insurance, some federal permits, 4-6 grand in tackle, a deckhand, a slip at a marina, another person to field your calls, and get to digging. As for marketing, we're happy with things as they are. www.aquaventurecharters.com Capt. Jim


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

This market research, so to speak, is very important to me.

Thanks guys. 

Well Clayton, now you know who not to recomend !


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

There is a newer website out that lets you put your company on there for free it is http://captainsandguides.com/charters/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> This market research, so to speak, is very important to me.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Well Clayton, now you know who not to recomend !


Market Research? There are hundreds out there doing the same thing. I came close to being forced to physically toss one of the salesmen out of my home. HE WOULD'nt Take NO for and answer. My question is..... Whats in this for you? You're not a charter boat captain/owner. Are you looking for commissions? Would you direct customers to your "pet" operators? THis just seems to be another squirrel hunting another pecan.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brutal


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

I was actually thinking about a site very similar to CaptainsandGuides. What would be in it for me would eventually be revenue from outside advertising and upgrades to listings. There would be no middle-maning/brokering operations at all. I think that there is always room for more efficient marketing. How much would it be worth to a captain if by listing on my website they fill 5 more days a year? Those are actually the type of questions that I'd like answered.


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm still looking for help with this if anyone can spare a few moments.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Destin Fishing fleet has one. Pretty cool to go to one place and see every charter in Destin Harbor. *


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Tom. I actually just found that Destin one yesterday. I'm looking to bring what they're doing to the national level. Could you imagine having one go to website for fishing charters like homeaway.com has done for vacation rentals?


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to bump this as it's important to me. Perhaps I can sweeten the deal with dinner somewhere?


----------

